# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه رایگان هفتگی برای رشته تجربی نظام جدید یا قدیم

## Aryan-

سلام دوستان عزیز
*
**** 31-6-1398 برنامه هفته اول قرار گرفت - در انتهای برنامه فایل صوتی راهنما قرار گرفته - در صورتی که تعداد لایک های این پست و یا تعداد شرکت کننده های نظر سنجی تا انتهای زمان این برنامه به 300 برسد و همچنین دوستان ساعت مطالعه رو طبق توضیح در تاپیک جداگانه ای گزارش کنند، برنامه ریزی هفتگی ادامه پیدا می کند. موفق باشید.*

***   *29-6-1398* برنامه هفته اول مهرماه برای همه دوستان نوشته می شه با این اولویت - نظام  قدیم - قلمچی - فارغ التحصیل. اینطوری 1 هفته هم فرصت دارید (نظر سنجی 1  مهر بسته می شه) تا با لایک پست اول اگر برنامه براتون مفید بوده به کارمون  ادامه بدیم.

****جدید جدید جدید* با توجه به پیغام های خصوصی زیاد برای  این برنامه حتی اگر در نظر سنجی شرکت نمی کنید ولی برنامه رو می خواید فقط  همین پست رو لایک کنید. (تعداد شرکت کننده های نظر سنجی + لایک ها (حتی  تکراری) باید 300 رو رد کنه تا طرح جنبه اجرایی داشته باشه. ***

****نکته بسیار بسیار مهم ---- لطفا ناقص در نظر سنجی شرکت نکنید و کامل به همه سوالات پاسخ بدید. متشکرم****

بعضی از دوستان پیغام داده بودند و برنامه هفتگی خواسته بودند. با توجه به  اینکه خب قطعا فرصت کافی برنامه ریزی برای همه نیست و همینطور همه دوستان  یه آزمون واحد رو شرکت نمی کنن فعلا به صورت آزمایشی قصد دارم با نظر سنجی  فوق اول بدونم اکثریت دوستان چه آزمونی می دن و دوم بدونم از چه نظام  آموزشی هستن (قدیم یا جدید) اگر حداقل 300 رای جمع بشه و بدونم که دوستان  تمایل به برنامه هفتگی دارند می تونم در خدمت تون باشم سوم برنامه برای همه  نوشته می شه و به تدریج ساعات مطالعه افزایش پیدا می کنه پس از اول باید  همراهش باشید اگر جا بمونید همراه شدن با برنامه غیر ممکن می شه و در نهایت  در نظر سنجی حتما بفرمایید که فارغ التحصیل هستید یا دانش آموز.

پس اول در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا بدونم برای چه نظامی برنامه بدم و دوم بدونم چه آزمونی شرکت می کنید.

نکته 1 : اگر استقبال کافی نباشه واقعا نمی تونم وقت بذارم و بهتون برنامه بدم.

نکته 2 : نظر سنجی تا 1 مهر اعتبار داره.

نکته 3 : برنامه هر جمعه تا جمعه بعدی داده می شه.

نکته 4 : اگر سوال مشاوره ای دارید تاپیک بزنید و من رو تگ کنید، اینجا در مورد همین برنامه ای که گذاشته می شه سوال بپرسید.

نکته 5 : خودتون تاپیکی مخصوص این برنامه ایجاد کنید و گزارش روزانه مطالعه  تون رو تا 11 شب الی 12 شب در اون قرار بدید تا چک کنم. یه لیست و نحوه  نگارش ساعت مطالعه رو براتون با برنامه ها می ذارم.


****این پست به روز رسانی می شه.*****


موفق باشید.



==================================================  ==================================================  ==================================================  ==================================
******توجه* 

*برنامه هفته 1 - شروع از 1 مهر 98 - برنامه ویژه آزمون قلمچی 19 مهر هست - برای دوستان نظام قدیم.

در صورتی که برنامه براتون مفید هست و مایل هستید ادامه پیدا کنه حتما فایل  صوتی همراه رو گوش کنید، پست اول رو لایک کنید و حتما در تاپیک جداگانه ای  (فقط یک تاپیک در بخش تفریح و سرگرمی) برنامه مطالعه روزانه تون رو گزارش  بدید و لینک تاپیک رو اینجا اعلام کنید.


امیدوارم شروع خوبی داشته باشیم در کنار هم.


*









*راهنمای مطالعه هفته 1*



==================================================  ==================================================  ==================================================  ================================

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> 
> بعضی از دوستان پیغام داده بودند و برنامه هفتگی خواسته بودند. با توجه به اینکه خب قطعا فرصت کافی برنامه ریزی برای همه نیست و همینطور همه دوستان یه آزمون واحد رو شرکت نمی کنن فعلا به صورت آزمایشی قصد دارم با نظر سنجی فوق اول بدونم اکثریت دوستان چه آزمونی می دن و دوم بدونم از چه نظام آموزشی هستن (قدیم یا جدید) اگر حداقل 300 رای جمع بشه و بدونم که دوستان تمایل به برنامه هفتگی دارند می تونم در خدمت تون باشم سوم برنامه برای همه نوشته می شه و به تدریج ساعات مطالعه افزایش پیدا می کنه پس از اول باید همراهش باشید اگر جا بمونید همراه شدن با برنامه غیر ممکن می شه و در نهایت در نظر سنجی حتما بفرمایید که فارغ التحصیل هستید یا دانش آموز.
> 
> پس اول در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا بدونم برای چه نظامی برنامه بدم و دوم بدونم چه آزمونی شرکت می کنید.
> 
> نکته 1 : اگر استقبال کافی نباشه واقعا نمی تونم وقت بذارم و بهتون برنامه بدم.
> 
> نکته 2 : نظر سنجی تا 1 مهر اعتبار داره.
> ...



سلام خیلی عالی. 

من امار بیشتر بچه ها دستم هست بیشتر بچه ها قلمچی هستن یا گزینه 2 
نظام جدیدا به طبع زیادن 
من خودم نظام قدیم هستم و قلمچی کار میکنم 

فکر نکنم به 300 تا برسه مگه اینکه مدیران حمایت کنن و برچسب مهم بچسبونن بهش تا دیده بشه (بنظرم با مدیریت @Araz درمیون بزارید)

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام خیلی عالی. 
> 
> من امار بیشتر بچه ها دستم هست بیشتر بچه ها قلمچی هستن یا گزینه 2 
> نظام جدیدا به طبع زیادن 
> من خودم نظام قدیم هستم و قلمچی کار میکنم 
> 
> فکر نکنم به 300 تا برسه مگه اینکه مدیران حمایت کنن و برچسب مهم بچسبونن بهش تا دیده بشه (بنظرم با مدیریت @Araz درمیون بزارید)
> 
> بنظرم یه گروه تلگرامی باشه خیلی بهتره چون اینجا هر روز بخایم پست ساعت مطالعه بزنیم اسپم حساب میکنه مدیریت و تاپیک رو میبندن 
> اگه مقدوره واستون تلگرام بزنید


سلام به شما

حالا به هر حال باید ببینیم استقبالی می شه یا نه فقط در حد 2 یا 3 نفر هستن.

گروه تلگرامی خیلی ماجراها داره و باید مدام از نظر پست هایی که ارسال می شه چک بشه که شامل تبلیغ یا پ و ر ن نباشه و من فرصت و حوصله کافی برای تلگرام ندارم و به نظرم این سایت و امکانات و نظمش فوق العاده هست.

مورد بعدی ساعت مطالعه رو همونطور که گفتم دوستان یه تاپیک بزنن جدا مثلا در بخش سرگرمی و به من لینک بدن و اونجا با گوشی موبایل یا اسکنر از جدولی که می دم و هر روز پر می کنید عکس بذارید. (اینطوری که دیگه اسپم نیست چون موضوعات متفرقه یا سرگرمی صفحه اول فروم رو اشغال نمی کنه.)

با جناب مدیر سایت هم مطرح می کنم چشم.

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام به شما
> 
> حالا به هر حال باید ببینیم استقبالی می شه یا نه فقط در حد 2 یا 3 نفر هستن.
> 
> گروه تلگرامی خیلی ماجراها داره و باید مدام از نظر پست هایی که ارسال می شه چک بشه که شامل تبلیغ یا پ و ر ن نباشه و من فرصت و حوصله کافی برای تلگرام ندارم و به نظرم این سایت و امکانات و نظمش فوق العاده هست.
> 
> مورد بعدی ساعت مطالعه رو همونطور که گفتم دوستان یه تاپیک بزنن جدا مثلا در بخش سرگرمی و به من لینک بدن و اونجا با گوشی موبایل یا اسکنر از جدولی که می دم و هر روز پر می کنید عکس بذارید. (اینطوری که دیگه اسپم نیست چون موضوعات متفرقه یا سرگرمی صفحه اول فروم رو اشغال نمی کنه.)
> 
> با جناب مدیر سایت هم مطرح می کنم چشم.



سلام مجدد..
هرکسی واسه خودش تاپیک بزنه یا تاپیک جامع هست که همه توش باید مطلب بزاریم؟ 

بله ماجراهای گروه تلگرامو آشنا هستم البته میشه جلوشو گرفت که وقت زیاد میخاد باید کنکوری های واقعی رو جداکرد و بقیه ریمو و قابل ادد زدن رو ببندین ولی خب طولانی و وقت بر هست 

نظرتون درمورد کسی که خیلی ضعیف بوده و تقریبا تونسته مطالبو یاد بگیره برنامه راهبردی قلمچی خوبه واسش؟ 
من با بعضی از دوستام صحبت کردم گفتن اینا بدرد نمیخوره خودت باید برنامه بچینی که تا عید حداقل 2 دور برسی بخونی کلشو ینی توی یک ماه سال دو ماه بعد سال سوم و ماه بعد پیش رو ببندی کامل و بعدش دوباره بخونی تا بشه 2 دور  

تقریبا یه جوری دلم خالی شد از این حرف اخه من حساب کردم با خود قلمچی شاااید برسم تموم کنم ولی تا عید 2 دور بخام بخونم رو ... -_- 


نظر شما چیه در این مورد؟؟


=====ویرایش ==========

یه موردی یادم رفت بگم

بیشتر بچه های انجمن مشاور دارن یا اگرم مشاور نداشته باشن معلم یا استادی دوروبرشون هست که راهنمایی شون کنه 

بیشتر بچه های انجمن عضو قلمچی و ... هستن که اونا خودشون مشاور دارن فک میکنم از اون ها استفاده میکنند...

من ثبت نام نکردم چون هزینه هاشون بالاست تصمیم گرفتم "با برنامه راهبردیش بخونم و بعد از برگذاری ازموناشون دانلود کنم و خودم مطابق شرایط کنکور از خودم امتحان بگیرم و اخرش محاسبه نمره و ... " ولی برای ازمونا جامع بعد عید سنجش میخام حضوری شرکت کنم. نظر شما چیه؟!

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام مجدد..
> هرکسی واسه خودش تاپیک بزنه یا تاپیک جامع هست که همه توش باید مطلب بزاریم؟ 
> 
> بله ماجراهای گروه تلگرامو آشنا هستم البته میشه جلوشو گرفت که وقت زیاد میخاد باید کنکوری های واقعی رو جداکرد و بقیه ریمو و قابل ادد زدن رو ببندین ولی خب طولانی و وقت بر هست 
> 
> نظرتون درمورد کسی که خیلی ضعیف بوده و تقریبا تونسته مطالبو یاد بگیره برنامه راهبردی قلمچی خوبه واسش؟ 
> من با بعضی از دوستام صحبت کردم گفتن اینا بدرد نمیخوره خودت باید برنامه بچینی که تا عید حداقل 2 دور برسی بخونی کلشو ینی توی یک ماه سال دو ماه بعد سال سوم و ماه بعد پیش رو ببندی کامل و بعدش دوباره بخونی تا بشه 2 دور  
> 
> تقریبا یه جوری دلم خالی شد از این حرف اخه من حساب کردم با خود قلمچی شاااید برسم تموم کنم ولی تا عید 2 دور بخام بخونم رو ... -_- 
> ...


سلام مجدد

عرض کنم که همه دوستان در یک تاپیک جامع برنامه اجرا شده خودشون رو قرار می دن که من فرصت کنم ببینم. توی بخش تفریح و سرگرمی اگر باشه برای سایت هم مزاحمتی ایجاد نمی شه. متاسفانه از مدیران سایت به جز جناب آقای آراز عزیز کسی رو نمی شناسم که مطرح کنم و جای مناسبی برای تاپیک معرفی کنن اگر شما می شناسید یا در تماس هستید ازشون سوال کنید.


نحوه مطالعه رو به شکلی که فرمودید قبول ندارم. شما باید همزمان هر سه سال رو بخونید یعنی 10 و 11 و 12 با هم یا نظام قدیم به همین شکل. مثلا بخش 3 و 4 فیزیک 10 با بخش 7 فیزیک 12 همخوانی داره خب شما باید قطعا این ها رو همزمان مطالعه کنید حالا در زیست و شیمی که این مساله بیشتر هست. پس اینکه ماه اول سال 10 رو بخونم ماه دوم سال 11 و ..... کاملا غلطه.

شما ترکیبی و مرتبط بخونید.اصلا وجود مشاور برای همینه دیگه که به شما برنامه ای بده که موفق بشید. خود شما اگر مسلط باشید به کتاب ها هم می تونید اینطور برنامه ریزی کنید. برنامه قلمچی یا هر موسسه دیگه ای هم خوبه ولی شما باید برنامه شخصی و روزانه داشته باشید و پایبند به اون.

باز هم من ناامید تون نمی کنم ولی حتما آزمون رو شرکت کنید. تاکید می کنم یه آزمون رو انتخاب و شرکت کنید. توی خونه آزمون دادن فایده نداره.می دونم هزینه سنگینه ولی واقعا ضروریه.

به هر حال دانش آموزان اگر مشاور داشته باشن و برنامه دیگه این تاپیک بی فایده خواهد بود چون فقط 1 برنامه رو باید انجام داد. وقتی مشاور چند تا بشه نتیجه کار بد می شه.

شما تا عید 2 دور تموم کرده باشید حقیقتا کم هست مگر اینکه شاغل یا سرباز یا متاهل باشید که برنامه این عزیزان کاملا جدا هست. 

آزمون هر شرکتی هست فقط شرکت کنید. حیفه که این فرصت رو از خودتون بگیرید.


الان شما هزینه مدرسه نباشه برای سال کنکور حداقل 4 تا 6 تومن باید هزینه کنید دیگه این یه حقیقته. بخشی برای کتاب (حدود 2 تا 3 تومن) بخشی برای آزمون (حدود 1 تا 1.5) بخشی برای رفت و آمد و کلاس و جزوه و دی وی دی (حدود 1 تا 3).
 حالا من دست پایین گرفتم.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> 
> ****نکته بسیار بسیار مهم ---- لطفا ناقص در نظر سنجی شرکت نکنید و کامل به همه سوالات پاسخ بدید. متشکرم****
> 
> بعضی از دوستان پیغام داده بودند و برنامه هفتگی خواسته بودند. با توجه به اینکه خب قطعا فرصت کافی برنامه ریزی برای همه نیست و همینطور همه دوستان یه آزمون واحد رو شرکت نمی کنن فعلا به صورت آزمایشی قصد دارم با نظر سنجی فوق اول بدونم اکثریت دوستان چه آزمونی می دن و دوم بدونم از چه نظام آموزشی هستن (قدیم یا جدید) اگر حداقل 300 رای جمع بشه و بدونم که دوستان تمایل به برنامه هفتگی دارند می تونم در خدمت تون باشم سوم برنامه برای همه نوشته می شه و به تدریج ساعات مطالعه افزایش پیدا می کنه پس از اول باید همراهش باشید اگر جا بمونید همراه شدن با برنامه غیر ممکن می شه و در نهایت در نظر سنجی حتما بفرمایید که فارغ التحصیل هستید یا دانش آموز.
> 
> پس اول در نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا بدونم برای چه نظامی برنامه بدم و دوم بدونم چه آزمونی شرکت می کنید.
> 
> نکته 1 : اگر استقبال کافی نباشه واقعا نمی تونم وقت بذارم و بهتون برنامه بدم.
> ...


سلام 
من قبلا (حدود دو هفته قبل یا یکم بیشتر) تاپیکی با دقیقا همین محتوا داشتم 
اگ برید متوجه درخواست ها میشید فک کنم ۶۰ نفر اینام در نظر سنجیش شرکت کرده بودن

----------


## qanbari

این سایت برای همه پایه ها و برای هر شرایطی که داشته باشین و هر مقدار که خواستین بهتوت برنامه رایگان میده
لینک

----------


## melodii

> این سایت برای همه پایه ها و برای هر شرایطی که داشته باشین و هر مقدار که خواستین بهتوت برنامه رایگان میده
> لینک


برای ورود باید شماره تلفن رو وارد کنی . ممکنه هزینه ایی داشته باشه؟

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام 
> من قبلا (حدود دو هفته قبل یا یکم بیشتر) تاپیکی با دقیقا همین محتوا داشتم 
> اگ برید متوجه درخواست ها میشید فک کنم ۶۰ نفر اینام در نظر سنجیش شرکت کرده بودن


سلام خدمت شما

فکر کنم تاپیک رو دیدم و اتفاقا خیلی هم خوشحال شدم که قصد خیر داشتید اگر اشتباه نکنم متاسفانه فقط تاپیک رو پیدا نکردم. حالا به هر صورت از الان شیوه جدیدی اجرا می کنم که اگر واقعا تعداد افرادی که نیاز به برنامه دارن زیاد هست بتونم بهشون کمک کنم.

الان که می بینید زیر پست شما سایت رایگان برنامه کنکور گذاشتن. باز به من برای برنامه ریزی پیغام خصوصی می دن. واقعا نمی دونم چه خبره؟؟؟؟  خب دوستانی که واقعا نیاز به برنامه من دارن حالا نظر سنجی هم سخت شونه فقط پست اول رو لایک کنن دیگه از این ساده تر که نمی شه.

شما هم اگر مایل باشید در صورتی که طرح موفق شد و به مرحله اجرایی رسید با بنده همکاری کنید من خیلی هم خوشحال می شم.

----------


## Aryan-

> برای ورود باید شماره تلفن رو وارد کنی . ممکنه هزینه ایی داشته باشه؟


سلام 

اتفاقا من خودم خیلی کنجکاو شدم که جریان چیه؟

شما یه شماره الکی بدید برید مراحل بعدی. یه برنامه خیلی مسخره و غیر قابل اجرا می ده و اگر دقیق تر شو بخواید باید یه هزینه کمی در حد 5 تومن پرداخت کنید. از نظر من به عنوان مشاور برنامه راهبردی و عملی نیست ولی بد نیست برید و ببینید.

----------


## Aryan-

یه خواهش هم از دوستان دارم. اگر کسی قصد دادن برنامه رایگان، مشاوره و هر چیز دیگه داره خب به راحتی یه تاپیک بزنید.

اینجا برای بچه های انجمن هست که نیاز به برنامه دارن.

----------


## Aryan-

تا اینجا بچه های نظام قدیم - قلمچی - فارغ التحصیل ها جلو هستند.

دوستان اگر در نظر سنجی شرکت نمی کنید ولی برنامه می خواید حداقل پست اول رو لایک کنید مجموع رای ها به نظر سنجی و لایک ها به 300 برسه برنامه خواهم داد. پست اول مدام آپدیت می شه مظالعه کنید.

زمان پایان این نظر سنجی تا 1 مهر هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام خدمت شما
> 
> فکر کنم تاپیک رو دیدم و اتفاقا خیلی هم خوشحال شدم که قصد خیر داشتید اگر اشتباه نکنم متاسفانه فقط تاپیک رو پیدا نکردم. حالا به هر صورت از الان شیوه جدیدی اجرا می کنم که اگر واقعا تعداد افرادی که نیاز به برنامه دارن زیاد هست بتونم بهشون کمک کنم.
> 
> الان که می بینید زیر پست شما سایت رایگان برنامه کنکور گذاشتن. باز به من برای برنامه ریزی پیغام خصوصی می دن. واقعا نمی دونم چه خبره؟؟؟؟  خب دوستانی که واقعا نیاز به برنامه من دارن حالا نظر سنجی هم سخت شونه فقط پست اول رو لایک کنن دیگه از این ساده تر که نمی شه.
> 
> شما هم اگر مایل باشید در صورتی که طرح موفق شد و به مرحله اجرایی رسید با بنده همکاری کنید من خیلی هم خوشحال می شم.


سلام مجدد 
من برای نظام قدیم تجربی_قلم چی برنامه گذاشتم بخاطر نظرسنجی دو هفته قبل...از یه طرفم آخرین فرصتشونه 
اگ ازین روش استقبال شد خوشحال میشم بصورت گروهی فعالیت کنم چون تنهایی (دوستام هستن اما کار اصلی با منه) سخته و گاها آدم بدقول میشه

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام مجدد 
> من برای نظام قدیم تجربی_قلم چی برنامه گذاشتم بخاطر نظرسنجی دو هفته قبل...از یه طرفم آخرین فرصتشونه 
> اگ ازین روش استقبال شد خوشحال میشم بصورت گروهی فعالیت کنم چون تنهایی (دوستام هستن اما کار اصلی با منه) سخته و گاها آدم بدقول میشه


سلام به شما

بسیار هم عالی.

ای کاش یه لینک از تاپیک تون بذارید همینجا که اگر بچه ها در اینجا لازم داشتن بهش رجوع کنن و یه برنامه داشته باشن.

باشه اگر خودتون مشغول هستید که می دونم واقعا چقدر وقت گیر هست، خودم برنامه بچه ها رو می نویسم، فقط انتظار دارم تعداد بالایی از بچه ها دنبال کنن و نتیجه مطالعه و آزمون ها رو تاپیک جدایی اعلام کنن.

مرسی و موفق باشید.

----------


## Aryan-

دوستان گرامی آیا سایت امکان قرار دادن پادکست داره؟

اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه کجاست و چجوریه؟

----------


## Aryan-

همچنان 

نظام قدیم - قلمچی - فارغ التحصیل

اولویت هستند.


مشارکت هم در نظر سنجی خوب بوده، انشاالله که بهتر هم بشه.

بازم دوستان اگر می دونن که سایت امکان پادکست داره اعلام کنن تا پادکست های انگیزشی، برنامه ریزی، نحوه مطالعه دروس قرار بدم.

----------


## Aryan-

دوستان هر کاری قطعا سختی ها و فراز و نشیب هایی داره، متاسفانه از موقعی که این تاپیک رو زدم و نوشتم رایگان برنامه هفتگی از 1 مهر داده می شه، عده ای با توهین و ...... قصد دارند که تاپیک رو منحل یا بنده رو نا امید کنند، اتفاقا نتیجه کارشون کاملا برعکس خواهد بود.

به شرط اینکه شما واقعا برنامه بخواید و فقط شرکت کنید در نظر سنجی و پست اول رو لایک کنید مطمئن باشید من تا آخر کنکور 99 رایگان همینجا بهتون برنامه می دم هر هفته و هر سوالی هم داشتید جواب می دم، حداقل حالا که من در مقابل این توهین ها و مافیایی که پشتش هست ایستادم شما هم در کنارم باشید که بتونیم با هم شروع کنیم.

فراموش نکنید مهلت نظر سنجی تا 1 مهر هست. هر طوری می تونید در تاپیک شرکت کنید و حضور خودتون رو نشون بدید، شایدم من زیادی هیجان دارم و واقعا برنامه هفتگی نیاز کمتر کسی هست.

امیدوارم روزی برسه که حداقل وقتی به خاطر منافع شخصی خودمون نمی خوایم کسی فعالیت کنه (حالا اسمشو مافیا هم نذاریم) توهین نکنیم.

از مدیریت محترم سایت آقای* آراز* عزیز هم به خاطر حمایت هاشون سپاسگزارم.

----------


## Aryan-

جدای از شرکت دوستان در نظر سنجی و لایک پست اول، برنامه هفته اول مهرماه برای همه دوستان نوشته می شه با این اولویت - نظام قدیم - قلمچی - فارغ التحصیل. اینطوری 1 هفته هم فرصت دارید (نظر سنجی 1 مهر بسته می شه) تا با لایک پست اول اگر برنامه براتون مفید بوده به کارمون ادامه بدیم.

*** پست اول رو مدام چک کنید آپدیت می شه.

----------


## Aryan-

******توجه* 

*برنامه هفته 1 - شروع از 1 مهر 98 - برنامه ویژه آزمون قلمچی 19 مهر هست - برای دوستان نظام قدیم.

در صورتی که برنامه براتون مفید هست و مایل هستید ادامه پیدا کنه حتما فایل صوتی همراه رو گوش کنید، پست اول رو لایک کنید و حتما در تاپیک جداگانه ای (فقط یک تاپیک در بخش تفریح و سرگرمی) برنامه مطالعه روزانه تون رو گزارش بدید و لینک تاپیک رو اینجا اعلام کنید.


امیدوارم شروع خوبی داشته باشیم در کنار هم.


*









*راهنمای مطالعه هفته 1*

----------


## Aryan-

دوستان برنامه هفته اول که از 1 مهر آغاز می شه قرار گرفته.

----------


## Aryan-

سلام به دوستان گرامی

اگر برنامه رو اجرا کردید لطفا لینک تاپیکی که ساعت مطالعه تون رو اعلام می کنید رو اینجا بگید که بتونم چک کنم.

موفق باشید

----------


## Aryan-

دوستانی که برنامه رو شروع کردن حتما تا امشب حداکثر 11 شب گزارش بدن از نحوه مطالعه شون.

----------


## Aryan-

عزیزان و گرامیان ساعت از 11 شب گذشته و همچنان حتی 1 نفر گزارش مطالعه نداده.

این سوال برام مطرح هست آیا اصلا دوستان به برنامه احتیاجی دارند؟

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> *
> **** 31-6-1398 برنامه هفته اول قرار گرفت - در انتهای برنامه فایل صوتی راهنما قرار گرفته - در صورتی که تعداد لایک های این پست و یا تعداد شرکت کننده های نظر سنجی تا انتهای زمان این برنامه به 300 برسد و همچنین دوستان ساعت مطالعه رو طبق توضیح در تاپیک جداگانه ای گزارش کنند، برنامه ریزی هفتگی ادامه پیدا می کند. موفق باشید.*
> 
> ***   *29-6-1398* برنامه هفته اول مهرماه برای همه دوستان نوشته می شه با این اولویت - نظام  قدیم - قلمچی - فارغ التحصیل. اینطوری 1 هفته هم فرصت دارید (نظر سنجی 1  مهر بسته می شه) تا با لایک پست اول اگر برنامه براتون مفید بوده به کارمون  ادامه بدیم.
> 
> ****جدید جدید جدید* با توجه به پیغام های خصوصی زیاد برای  این برنامه حتی اگر در نظر سنجی شرکت نمی کنید ولی برنامه رو می خواید فقط  همین پست رو لایک کنید. (تعداد شرکت کننده های نظر سنجی + لایک ها (حتی  تکراری) باید 300 رو رد کنه تا طرح جنبه اجرایی داشته باشه. ***
> 
> ****نکته بسیار بسیار مهم ---- لطفا ناقص در نظر سنجی شرکت نکنید و کامل به همه سوالات پاسخ بدید. متشکرم****
> ...



خیلی ممنون از اینکه گذاشتید بالاخره من تازه دیدمش  :Yahoo (4):  
جا داره تبریک هم بگم برچسب پاسخگو و  راهنما رو 


من یه جایی خوندم که نوشته بود ریاضی و فیزیک رو بزارید واسه اول روز چون پرانرژی هستید بازده ایی زیادی داره ولی دروس مفهومی و   حفظی مثل زیست و  شیمی رو بزارید برای ظهر به  بعد که راحت تر باشید


خاستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟



-----------ویرایش--------------- 

اگه ممکنه به این تاپیک هم یه سری بزنین و    راهنمایی کنید

سد بزرگی به نام //فیزیک//

----------


## Aryan-

> خیلی ممنون از اینکه گذاشتید بالاخره من تازه دیدمش  
> جا داره تبریک هم بگم برچسب پاسخگو و  راهنما رو 
> 
> 
> من یه جایی خوندم که نوشته بود ریاضی و فیزیک رو بزارید واسه اول روز چون پرانرژی هستید بازده ایی زیادی داره ولی دروس مفهومی و   حفظی مثل زیست و  شیمی رو بزارید برای ظهر به  بعد که راحت تر باشید
> 
> 
> خاستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟
> 
> ...


عرض شود که ریاضی و فیزیک برای رشته ریاضی در اول صبح خوبه. برای تجربی شیمی و زیست. شما طبق برنامه جلو برید انشاالله زیست و شیمی خیلی زود تمام خواهد شد و فرصتی هم برای مطالعه بسیار عالی و مرور این دروس داریم و بعدش هم ریاضی و فیزیک به ساده ترین شکل ممکن بررسی می شن. جزوه های خیلی خوب و روانی از همه دروس هست که به مرور قرار می دم ولی فعلا که دوستان استقبالی نکردن.

سوال اون تاپیکی که لینک دادید چی هست؟ بفرمایید تا پاسخ بدم/

----------


## V_buqs

> عرض شود که ریاضی و فیزیک برای رشته ریاضی در اول صبح خوبه. برای تجربی شیمی و زیست. شما طبق برنامه جلو برید انشاالله زیست و شیمی خیلی زود تمام خواهد شد و فرصتی هم برای مطالعه بسیار عالی و مرور این دروس داریم و بعدش هم ریاضی و فیزیک به ساده ترین شکل ممکن بررسی می شن. جزوه های خیلی خوب و روانی از همه دروس هست که به مرور قرار می دم ولی فعلا که دوستان استقبالی نکردن.
> 
> سوال اون تاپیکی که لینک دادید چی هست؟ بفرمایید تا پاسخ بدم/




من فیزیک مشکل دارم معلم خوبی نداشتم

گاج 4 جلدی دارم میخونم کلمه هاش بیشترش واسم گنگه متوجه نمیشم چیکار کنم؟ دوستان گفتن فیلم ببین 
بنظر شما اگه فیلم ببینم فیلم چه استادی رو ببینم ؟ 
برای ریاضی چه پیشنهادی دارید ؟ ریاضی متوجه میشم ولی خب مباحث خاصی مشکل دارم

----------


## V_buqs

> عزیزان و گرامیان ساعت از 11 شب گذشته و همچنان حتی 1 نفر گزارش مطالعه نداده.
> 
> این سوال برام مطرح هست آیا اصلا دوستان به برنامه احتیاجی دارند؟


سلام من امروز انجام دادم اینم لینک تاپیک: 
ثبت ساعت مطالعاتی

----------


## Aryan-

> من فیزیک مشکل دارم معلم خوبی نداشتم
> 
> گاج 4 جلدی دارم میخونم کلمه هاش بیشترش واسم گنگه متوجه نمیشم چیکار کنم؟ دوستان گفتن فیلم ببین 
> بنظر شما اگه فیلم ببینم فیلم چه استادی رو ببینم ؟ 
> برای ریاضی چه پیشنهادی دارید ؟ ریاضی متوجه میشم ولی خب مباحث خاصی مشکل دارم


سلام دوباره در مورد نحوه خوندن دروس و منابع مطالعاتی یه سری پادکست یا فایل صوتی هست که باید تهیه کنم و با گوش کردن اون ها مشکل منابع  و نحوه مطالعه تون حل می شه.

متاسفانه اینترنت این روز ها خیلی قطعی داره و متاسفانه من دیشب کلا نت نداشتم تا سایت رو چک کنم از طرف دیگه برای آپلود یه فایل 5 مگی باید حدود 1 ساعت صبر کنم که ممکن هم هست وسطش قطع بشه. اگر این مشکلات نبود خیلی سریعتر کار ها پیش می رفت.

تو تاپیک خودتون هم درود فرستادم بر شما اینجا هم همینطور و به دوستان اعلام می کنم ایشون اولین کسی هستند که برنامه رو اجرا کردند و ساعت مطالعه ارائه دادند.

----------


## Aryan-

با توجه به اینکه فردا آخرین روزی هست که برنامه برای اون داده شده، قاعدتا آخرین فرصت دوستان هم هست که آیا این طرح ادامه پیدا کنه یا نه.

پس اگر برنامه براتون مفید هست حتما با لایک یا پست بهم خبر بدید.

----------


## Aryan-

*با توجه به عدم استقبال و نیاز دوستان به برنامه رایگان این تاپیک تعطیل اعلام می شه.

در تاپیکی جدید در همین بخش برنامه ریزی درسی براتون روش های مطالعاتی هر درس و منابع رو اعلام خواهم کرد هم برای دوستان نظام جدید و هم نظام قدیم.

لطفا اینجا پست جدیدی نذارید چون تاپیک تعطیل هست.
*

----------

